# Force Enable Wireless Adapter?



## jman2131 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi guys
So i have this problem where my wireless adapter is disabled and i can't enable it without administrator rights.
Before, my internet worked fine, but then all of a sudden the connection between the laptop and the router was disconnected, so i troubleshooted the problem.
During the troubleshooting, text comes up saying what the troubleshooter is currently doing and my laptop froze just when the text was saying that the laptop was disabling the adapter to try to fix the problem.
I restarted the laptop but i saw that the adapter was disabled.
I tried to enable it but i don't have administrator rights.
I went to the "administrator", but he couldn't help me and the only way to fix the problem was to re-image the whole laptop which means wiping everything off the hard drive.
So before i do that, is there a way to force enable the wireless adapter?

Thank you

I have windows 7


----------



## linksys (Jun 2, 2010)

what about either A since its got win 7 on it try to update the wireless driver or B Uninstall the wireless driver and Reinstall it again?

just as a precaution i would find your current wireless driver and download it Justin Case


----------

